# The STEEL Lap Steel Guitar | by Indiginus



## tcollins (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

We're proud to introduce *The STEEL | Electric Lap Steel Guitar*!


Nothing else sounds like a steel guitar, and The STEEL brings the sound of the electric lap steel to your projects with a simple, intuitive interface!
The Legato and Auto-Harmony features make it easy to create realistic steel guitar parts, even when using only one finger!

As always, we adhere to our *No Shenanigans Policy*, which means what you hear in the demos is what you get, and we include the MIDI files to prove it.

$59


Requires Kontakt 5.5.2 or higher, full version.

Thank-you!
-TC


Steel Town, a short demo. The MIDI file for this sequence is included with the library:




A walkthrough of the features of The STEEL:




A short sequence using Legato and Auto-Harmony, demonstrating exactly how easy it is to create a steel track.
The MIDI file for this sequence is included with the library:


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 1, 2019)

Impressive again, and what cant be highlighted enough: this instant playability threw the velocity/articulation concept. And its just so easy and simple implemented, wow, how long I have dreamt from having a reel lap steel guitar, now its there  

And just as cross-reference to another thread: thank you for 365 days and a decade (hope that fits...) of 50 % off in prize and 200 % on in quality and unique, playable concepts . Maybe its only my general love for the lap steel guitar but apart from the GUI improved again (even more cleaned up and on the point, explainable and explained absolutely sufficient in a ten minutes walkthrough) the sound just impressed me even more then on The Resonator, but, again, that might just be my lack of understanding for that Resonator guitar (even if am blues guy from my soul but only as a singer).


----------



## sean8877 (Aug 1, 2019)

Sounds really good


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Aug 1, 2019)

To add more enthusiasm for this:
This is a really deep instrument in terms of sound and playability so far ...as my impressions go.
Can be used like a hammond, a theremin/singing saw or rock solo (2 notes) (riff) guitar. Or as an imaginary voice for everything. 

Especially the "Aloha" sided patches are also quite exciting. Plus: The adjustability of the acting of the articulations just in front of the interface. So you can set this for your dynamic playing as you want it. 

I guess I will find more to praise laters.

Btw. I know the Wavelore Pedal Steel and like it, but I did not came to a good clue to make use of the bendings as I liked them to have. This is a good year for virtual (Pedal) Steel guitars after all. I guess this is Nr. 3 (don't know how the others play)


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Aug 1, 2019)

just an improvisation:


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi TC, how long is the intro price going for and what will full price be?


----------



## frontline (Aug 1, 2019)

Sounds great and downloading now. Hard to go wrong with this dev, but I'm especially excited about this one: great choice! It's been an embarrassment of riches in the steel category this year.


----------



## tcollins (Aug 2, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Hi TC, how long is the intro price going for and what will full price be?


Regular price will $59.
Intro price will be good through August 31.


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 2, 2019)

Great product! Sounds amazing and the well-designed UI makes it extremely playable - an insta-buy for me. Congrats!

One issue, I'm on Windows, and when I extract the .zip archive I'm getting an error message that some of the .ncw files are corrupt. After skipping these and completing the extraction, when I try to load The Steel in Kontakt, it says it can't find 11 of the samples - the same ones that were flagged as corrupt.

I tried using WinRAR and native Windows Explorer to extract the archive, and both report the files as corrupt.

The 11 corrupted files are in the *LSG_ST3_A2_Dn* and *LSG_ST3_A#2_Dn* and *LSG_ST3_A#2_Up* series.

Hopefully, the fix is easy for this.
Thanks.


----------



## tcollins (Aug 2, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> Great product! Sounds amazing and the well-designed UI makes it extremely playable - an insta-buy for me. Congrats!
> 
> One issue, I'm on Windows, and when I extract the .zip archive I'm getting an error message that some of the .ncw files are corrupt. After skipping these and completing the extraction, when I try to load The Steel in Kontakt, it says it can't find 11 of the samples - the same ones that were flagged as corrupt.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking that you may need to re-download. There must have been an error during downloading.


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 2, 2019)

EDIT: This was a non-issue, and comopletely due to something strange going on with my machine. Restarting my system and re-downloading did the trick. Everything installed perfectly!

-----------------------------------

Thanks for the reply. I downloaded again, but unfortunately am getting the identical error 

A few years back I encountered a similar issue with a sample vendor, and it turned out the problem was some illegal characters were embedded in the some of the file names. The vendor corrected the filenames and the problem was solved. Don't know if that could be the issue here, but something to consider.

Thanks.


----------



## tcollins (Aug 2, 2019)

Hmm. I did download and test this on our old office laptop PC, which will usually show any problems installing on PC. There were no errors on that system, but I will check it out. I haven't heard from any other customers concerning this, but please contact me at [email protected]. I would rather handle customer support issues by email, so let's go that route, please.


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 3, 2019)

Just a quick update... the zip extraction issue I was having is totally due to some strange issue on my system. After restarting my computer and re-downloading, everything installed perfectly!

Thanks for the support and assistance, Tracy.

The Steel is so much fun to play. I've been casually noodling around with it for just a short time, and it's just so easy to create convincing pedal steel parts. Great-sounding product with an effortlessly functional UI design. Simply awesome!


----------



## batonruse (Aug 4, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> The Steel is so much fun to play. I've been casually noodling around with it for just a short time, and it's just so easy to create convincing pedal steel parts. Great-sounding product with an effortlessly functional UI design. Simply awesome!



+1


----------



## tcollins (Aug 29, 2019)

Just a bump to remind everyone that the $49 intro price will be ending after Saturday Aug 31.

Thank-you to everyone for your support! We are overwhelmed at the response to The STEEL, thanks to you.

-TC


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 29, 2019)

This is such a terrific software instrument.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 31, 2019)

This was way off the radar in relation to what I've been working on... _was _until I listened to all of the walkthrough/demos! Too inspirational to pass on. 

And that Hawaiian slide... what can I say, but, "Mele Kalikimaka!"


----------

